# Hitting a brick wall, so to speak....



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

I went through all the business cards I've collected over the years. I have a large section of property reconstruction and general contractors. I tried doing an online search for these companies and they've either gone OOB, passed away, moved out of the area, changed their specialties or retired. Same with the realtor business cards. One card I had form a woman restoration construction consultant. I ran her name through Google and came up with two obits and they indicated that she has passed several years ago. Another Google search off a business card indicated the business was closed (can't say if temporary because of the pandemic, or permanently because of other reasons).  I emailed some last week and have not received any response.  One card had only the business name and a phone number, so I actually called. He said he was recovering from a accident and may not go back to work, at least in the construction field. This is getting frustrating.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)

LOL...go on admit it Deb, those business cards are 40 years old...


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

I have to admit, many were obtained shortly after my mom passed, 14 years ago. I obtained others from people that stopped at my estate sales because they though I was moving, especially the realtors and contractors that though I was going to sell and needed to fix up the house.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 1, 2020)

Time to start collecting NEW business cards you can stash away.


----------



## debodun (Aug 1, 2020)

I'll have to have another sale.  

I wonder where my neighbors advertise their sale? Every time I looked today they had a least one car there. When I went over today, there was a couple there loking at things and when I left, another car was just pulling up. 

When I have a sale, if 4 cars stop in a day, that's a good sale!


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

A roofer came this morning and I didn't get a good impression right off the bat. Called me last night and asked for directions. I took a long time to explain them. He said he'd be here at 9 am. His speech was so slurred I could hardly understand him. Then he called at quarter to 9 this morning and asked for directions again. I repeated them. He told me where he was and it was 5 minutes away. I waited 40 minutes and he didn't show up. I called him and he said that his GPS sent him to the wrong place. I mentioned that I had given him verbal directions twice. Why did he use his GPS, then? He just said he be here in a few minutes. About 10 minutes later I saw a truck with a ladder go by, it went way up the street and turned around an parked. My phone rang and he said "Where are you on XXXXXX St?" I said I'd go out and stand at the end of the driveway and to come back down the street.

Well, he finally got here after almost an hour of fumbling. Looked at the job, said he'd email me his estimate and left. Thirty minutes later I got a call from him asking if I has seen his wallet. He was back in my yard thrashing through the bushes with his helpers. Of course, I hadn't seen any wallets. I even opened a window and looked out on the roof where he had been thinking it might have fallen out while he was there, but I still didn't see it. I don't think he was convinced. I hope he doesn't think I found it and was keeping it. He seemed so disorientated anyway, he might have dropped it anywhere he has stopped during the morning on even in his truck, although he said he looked and it wasn't in the truck.

This guy just gave me the willies.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 7, 2020)

Are you some sort of magnet, deb?

Anyway, you will throw out those useless business cards, right?


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Are you some sort of magnet, deb?


I'm beginning to think so.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey, girl, you didn't promise!    (about the business cards)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> A roofer came this morning and I didn't get a good impression right off the bat. Called me last night and asked for directions. I took a long time to explain them. He said he'd be here at 9 am. His speech was so slurred I could hardly understand him. Then he called at quarter to 9 this morning and asked for directions again. I repeated them. He told me where he was and it was 5 minutes away. I waited 40 minutes and he didn't show up. I called him and he said that his GPS sent him to the wrong place. I mentioned that I had given him verbal directions twice. Why did he use his GPS, then? He just said he be here in a few minutes. About 10 minutes later I saw a truck with a ladder go by, it went way up the street and turned around an parked. My phone rang and he said "Where are you on XXXXXX St?" I said I'd go out and stand at the end of the driveway and to come back down the street.
> 
> Well, he finally got here after almost an hour of fumbling. Looked at the job, said he'd email me his estimate and left. Thirty minutes later I got a call from him asking if I has seen his wallet. He was back in my yard thrashing through the bushes with his helpers. Of course, I hadn't seen any wallets. I even opened a window and looked out on the roof where he had been thinking it might have fallen out while he was there, but I still didn't se it. I don't think he was convinced. I hope he doesn't think I found it and was keeping it. He seemd so disorientated anyway, he might have dropped it anywhere he has stopped during the morning on even in his truck, although he said he looked and it wasn't in the truck.
> 
> This guy just gave me the willies.


So long as the man does good work and his price is right, I say run with it.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 7, 2020)

Deb if you do consider him for the job, ask for references and if he gives them be sure to check them out. He may have been having a stressful day or two. But he doesn't sound very professional.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 7, 2020)

I had all kinds of weird people do contract work for me. As long as they got the job done in a reasonable time, I didn't care if they didn't know what day it was and couldn't find my house. Most couldn't on the first try by the way, except one guy didn't even ask for directions, a few minutes later the phone rings and he says he's at my front door. He couldn't do anything about my problem, but wanted me to pay him $20 for coming to look.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 7, 2020)

Sorry to generalize but a significant number of contractors enjoy an occasional drink if you get my drift if and your guy shows every sign of being a member of that clan. Avoid him.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 7, 2020)

"He couldn't do anything about my problem, but wanted me to pay him $20 for coming to look."                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Unless he stated beforehand that there was a service charge for coming out to look and you agreed, he has no right to try and charge for that.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 7, 2020)

deb if it were me after that display of strangeness I would be looking for someone else to do the job. He doesn't even sound safe.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 7, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> "He couldn't do anything about my problem, but wanted me to pay him $20 for coming to look."                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Unless he stated beforehand that there was a service charge for coming out to look and you agreed, he has no right to try and charge for that.


Ha. No kidding. But hey, he was prompt and had the credentials.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 7, 2020)

Had a father and son crew come put in a furnace for me. They had no respect for me as a woman, argued and cursed a blue streak, and kept hitting their heads on the pipes in the cellar, but they did the job right, on time and charged a reasonable rate. I didn't care about the rest of their crap, I had a furnace. Same with the guys that put on my roof, fixed my chimney, cut down trees, fixed my car and so forth.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

I could hire Tim Allen.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

I just got a call from a painter that said he's booked up the rest of the year and is scheduling for next year already, but will come and look to see what's needed for the job. At least he didn't sound drunk or on quaaludes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> I just got a call from a painter that said he's booked up the rest of the year and is scheduling for next year already, but will come and look to see what's needed for the job. At least he didn't sound drunk or on quaaludes.


If he shows to look at the job, ask him if he knows of anyone else that paints and who can see to the work you have now.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

So-called "contractors" that charge to give an estimate seem like scammers to me. They can always say they don't want the job, then charge for "their time and gas." They can make money that way and never have to do a lick of work. That happened to my mom and a plumber once. Charged her $80 even before he looked at the job and then said he didn't want it. I was there, so I remember that, but I don't remember his name, just he was a really old guy. Of course I've had that happen with a clothes washer repairman. But at least he told me up front when I called that he charged for a service call even if he decided he doesn't want the job.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> So-called "contractors" that charge to give an estimate seem like scammers to me. They can always say they don't want the job, then charge for "their time and gas." They can make money that way and never have to do a lick of work. That happened to my mom and a plumber once. Charged her $80 even before he looked at the job and then said he didn't want it. I was there, so I remember that, but I don't remember his name, just he was a really old guy. Of course I've had that happen with a clothes washer repairman. But at least he told me up front when I called that he charged for a service call even if he decided he doesn't want the job.


I have yet to encounter a contractor that bills for a drop-in estimate, however, if I were to, they would automatically do themselves out of work with me. That would be a 100% no-go.

As Becky, mentioned, unless a contractor is clear and upfront as to any/all charges that apply (first communication with you), they have no right requesting payment for their time and/or services.

As for the plumber who charged your mom an $80 service fee, then declined to follow-through with the job/repair, I would have refused payment to him.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

Well, they see an older woman and think they can extort money.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, they see an older woman and think they can extort money.


That's the sad part about it.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2020)

Most older people will give in because they "don't want any trouble".


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 7, 2020)

debodun said:


> Most older people will give in because they "don't want any trouble".


Such seems to be the case, and what a shame it is.


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2020)

The painting contractor came this morning. He didn't have any trouble finding the house. He seemed capable and confident. Took his own photos, too. A few snags, though. He said he needed access to electricity and water. He uses water to pressure wash the areas before painting. That will be a huge water bill for me (we have debt service charges on the water here that doubles the cost). Since the outdoor tap hasn't been turned on in a long time, I went down to turn it on to make sure it worked and the valve leaked like a sieve. Now I have to have a plumber in to fix that. He also said because there is so much dry rot under the soffits and they are "specialty" work, to replace them will mean custom carpentry.  Every repair requires more repairs before the original repair can be done.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> The painting contractor came this morning. He didn't have any trouble finding the house. He seemed capable and confident. Took his own photos, too. A few snags, though. He said he needed access to electricity and water. He uses water to pressure wash the areas before painting. That will be a huge water bill for me (we have debt service charges on the water here that doubles the cost). Since the outdoor tap hasn't been turned on in a long time, I went down to turn it on to make sure it worked and the valve leaked like a sieve. Now I have to have a plumber in to fix that. He also said because there is so much dry rot under the soffits and they are "specialty" work, to replace them will mean custom carpentry.  Every repair requires more repairs before the original repair can be done.


Try not to let the little things veer you off course, Deb.

Before you look at spending on custom carpentry work to replace the soffits and/or accompanying structure, look at replacing the existing with aluminum.

If I stand correct, your exterior tap will just need a new bib. We just did one of ours. That's a quick and easy fix, and cheap, too.


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2020)

Metal may not go with Victorian style.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> Metal may not go with Victorian style.


I was thinking that, too, but do check on it, you may be pleasantly surprised at what's available. 

My adage is and has always been... "leave no stone unturned".


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> The painting contractor came this morning. He didn't have any trouble finding the house. He seemed capable and confident. Took his own photos, too. A few snags, though. He said he needed access to electricity and water. He uses water to pressure wash the areas before painting. That will be a huge water bill for me (we have debt service charges on the water here that doubles the cost). Since the outdoor tap hasn't been turned on in a long time, I went down to turn it on to make sure it worked and the valve leaked like a sieve. Now I have to have a plumber in to fix that. He also said because there is so much dry rot under the soffits and they are "specialty" work, to replace them will mean custom carpentry.  Every repair requires more repairs before the original repair can be done.


Why are you fixing the house since it is considered a “tear down” and you are buying a new house anyway.  Have you decided to stay on where you live and not buy a new house?  How much will he charge for the painting?  What is he painting exactly?


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2020)

My offer on the house I looked at was not accepted. Their loss. Now I am exploring options to staying. I won't have to move.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> My offer on the house I looked at was not accepted. Their loss. Now I am exploring options to staying. I won't have to move.



Did they counter back or was it a flat no way?


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> He also said because there is so much dry rot under the soffits and they are "specialty" work, to replace them will mean custom carpentry. *Every repair requires more repairs before the original repair can be done.*



I'm quite sure the ol' gal has me on ignore

Somebody please advise her to *do it right *if she's gonna do it


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2020)

No counter. It hasn't been on the market long enough for them to jump at the first offer.


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2020)

I went over to the the lawn sale across the street because a village trustee lives there. I told him what I had been experiencing lately in regards to moving or fixing up and staying. He said he knows contractors who are pretty good and he's going to email me a list, so let's see where that goes. He had a slate roof put on a few years ago, and then had it re-wired. That must have cost something because it was a church at one time - 5000 sq ft building he converted to a private residence.


----------



## Knight (Aug 8, 2020)

I think good can be found in any situation.

Deb has described her home as a disaster & has posted a lot of pictures to show us what she means. 

The good is if she has any relatives it's reasonable to think there will be no fighting over who gets the disaster. It's never nice to see relatives fighting over assets.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2020)

That goofy roofer just called and said he had to measure the roof again and would be over in 5 minutes. I just don't know what's going on with him. On Friday he showed up 90 minutes after when he said he be here because kept getting lost, claimed he lost his wallet when he was here and had to come back to look for it, now he wants to come again.  He probably lost the measurements. I may start charging him rent.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> At least he didn't sound drunk or on quaaludes.


Quaaaludes? Hahaha. I haven’t heard that word in decades  and sure didn’t expect to hear it from you of all people


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> My offer on the house I looked at was not accepted. Their loss. Now I am exploring options to staying. I won't have to move.


You’re staying in your old house?


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2020)

It just stuck in my mind. A co-worker used it once when a maintenance man seemed spaced out. I had no idea what it was either. Now they'd just say "stoner".


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You’re staying in your old house?


For the time being.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2020)

Well, the roofer still hasn't shown. He said 5 minutes and that was 40 minutes ago. He probably got lost again. A wonder he hasn't called for directions again.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> It just stuck in my mind. A co-worker used it once when a maintenance man seemed spaced out. I had no idea what it was either. Now they'd just say "stoner".


Something I never took but knew some who did and they were total basket cases. Now just hearing the word cracks me up. Lol Especially coming from you


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2020)

I wish you could be here to see this guy. Probably wasn't the valdictorian of his class, if he even graduated. I've had other repairmen here and when they need a ladder, it takes them about 30 seconds to get it out of the back of their truck. This guy took 15 minutes to get his ladder out of his truck.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I wish you could be here to see this guy. Probably wasn't the valdictorian of his class, if he even graduated.


Take a picture and post it?
Kidding! Now I’ve got the giggles. We could write up some memes for him. We’re bad.


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2020)

I can't see how he consistently got 4 and 5 star ratings on contractor web sites.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2020)

Probably traded quaaaludes for them


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2020)

Instead of searching his business name, I ran HIS name in Google and it turned up this (I blotted out his name for legal reasons), but if it was in the paper, it's public info. I think I'll pass on this guy. I may have mistaken the business name when I contacted him. When I searched for roofers I saw XXXXX *Roofing* which got good reviews. His business card said XXXXX *Builders*.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 9, 2020)

Oh. Maybe it wasn’t quaaaludes but cocaineeeee.  You get the worst luck hiring people.  At least the painter seems decent


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 9, 2020)

We just call them ludes.  I didn't know they were still around since there seems to be  a huge menu of fanciful drugs floating all over the place.  I remember when my parents hired a roofer and the guy was plastered out of his mind.  My mother was a wreck thinking he'd fall off our roof which was high.  He even called down to her asking if she had any beer in the house.  A few choice words got him cracking and believe it or not, he did a terrific job.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 9, 2020)

Co-cay-ina is how it's pronounced en espanol.  Just my dos pesos.


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You get the worst luck hiring people.



Ain't that the truth! 

You don't know whether this guy is trying to get back on his feet and I should give him a chance, or write him off as a high risk tradesman. Here is a screen shot of his Web site. Read his biography.


----------



## LindaB (Aug 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> A roofer came this morning and I didn't get a good impression right off the bat. Called me last night and asked for directions. I took a long time to explain them. He said he'd be here at 9 am. His speech was so slurred I could hardly understand him. Then he called at quarter to 9 this morning and asked for directions again. I repeated them. He told me where he was and it was 5 minutes away. I waited 40 minutes and he didn't show up. I called him and he said that his GPS sent him to the wrong place. I mentioned that I had given him verbal directions twice. Why did he use his GPS, then? He just said he be here in a few minutes. About 10 minutes later I saw a truck with a ladder go by, it went way up the street and turned around an parked. My phone rang and he said "Where are you on XXXXXX St?" I said I'd go out and stand at the end of the driveway and to come back down the street.
> 
> Well, he finally got here after almost an hour of fumbling. Looked at the job, said he'd email me his estimate and left. Thirty minutes later I got a call from him asking if I has seen his wallet. He was back in my yard thrashing through the bushes with his helpers. Of course, I hadn't seen any wallets. I even opened a window and looked out on the roof where he had been thinking it might have fallen out while he was there, but I still didn't see it. I don't think he was convinced. I hope he doesn't think I found it and was keeping it. He seemed so disorientated anyway, he might have dropped it anywhere he has stopped during the morning on even in his truck, although he said he looked and it wasn't in the truck.
> 
> This guy just gave me the willies.


Doesn't sound like someone you should do business with


----------



## Knight (Aug 10, 2020)

For Pinnacle.
You could ask for several references about his work. Local people  you could go & talk to not phone numbers .


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> You don't know whether this guy is trying to get back on his feet and I should give him a chance, or write him off as a high risk tradesman. Here is a screen shot of his Web site. Read his biography.
> 
> View attachment 117398


Aide from TMI in his biography, I'd hire the company in a second.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Aide from TMI in his biography, I'd hire the company in a second.


Absolutely. It’s a business of 16 plus contractors.


----------

